# M4GICFOUR's February Freebies givaway



## m4gicfour (Feb 18, 2012)

*M4GICFOUR's February Freebies givaway - Now with samples from nes/snes/sms/smd/psx*

*Contest Closed. All prizes claimed.*
*Thanks for playing!*

I've been meaning to do a giveaway for a while now. Originally I was going to give a couple games away as a surprise with Qubit's modern warefare 3 givaway, but he never got back to me on who to send them to. So, there have been a few good sales on Steam, and I've built up a decent library of gift passes. Time to get rid of them. We're going to play name that game.

Giveaway is open to everybody with a forum account at TPU including staff, mods, etc.

UPDATED (again)
Since several people have complained that these samples are before their time for PC, I've put up 11 new tracks from nes/snes/sms/smd/psx. Don't say I never gave you anything 

I have wicked slow upload speed, so it will likely take some time for the new tracks to show up. 
*All tracks uploaded. Total of 36 prizes to be won*

*How to play:*
Follow the link provided below (under the rules), and listen to the sound clips. When you recognize one which hasn't been claimed, put a post in this thread with the clip number, the name of the game it came from, and a short story of your favorite memory of the game (Doesn't need to be anything special). If you just recogised the game because you've heard the music before, you can just say that. Or, you can make up an entertainingly elaborate lie. Whatever floats your boat.

If you win a prize, I will PM you ask what prize you want and to either: Get your Steam e-mail address so I can send you the gift pass, or I'll send you the GOG.com gift code, and a link to the gift redeem page.

The sound clips are all most from older PC games, from DOS era to early-mid Windows (95/98/ME era). Last 11 (26-36) are from nes/snes/n64/sms/smd/ps1. Due to the nature of PC sound hardware in the DOS era, these clips may not sound exactly as you remember them. Don't be afraid to guess, but remember rule #2. A total of 25 36 prizes will be won.


*Rules:* (RTFMFM)
1. You can only win ONCE (If people stop posting and I've still got prizes left I'll open it up to previous winners)
2. You may only guess/identify at ONE (1) clip at a time, ONE (1) entry per day. Give everybody a chance. *an attempt to steal is not considered an entry unless it is successful.*

We're going into PHASE 2.

The rules will change in two important ways:
*1) Each person may now win up to a total of three(3) prizes each. If you've already won once, now you've got a chance to win twice more.

2) You may enter twice per day.*

ENDGAME MODE

*Rules:
1) The amount of prizes each person may win is unlimited
2) You may enter three times per day.*

3. First person to correctly identify each clip wins a prize. Once a clip has been identified, it is no longer valid to win a prize (see prizes below)
4. If you don't include the story - (see how to play) - your entry is forfeit. (even if you correctly identified the clip, allowing the next guy to steal your prize.)
5. Prizes are first come first served. If you already own all the prizes I have left, I can probably work something out.
6. Don't comment on the SoundCloud clips, as that could give it away.
7. Forum user TheJesus cannot win on clip 25. 



Spoiler: ”Steam Gift Copies Available”



Contest Closed.
Standard Steam gifts. I have several copies of each, denoted by the number next to each title.

Aliens Vs Predator (x2) Claimed by theHeyZeus and BumbleBee.  Congrats!
Amnesia: The Dark Descent (x1) Claimed by BumbleBee. Congrats!
Audiosurf (x10) (x7) Claimed by option350z, option350z and razaron. *Seven copies left* Congrats!
Binding of Isaac, The (x1) Claimed by BumbleBee. Congrats
Defense Grid: The Awakening (x8) (x3) Claimed by TechGuy31, razaron, option350z, francis511 and park. *Three copies left.* Congrats!
Ghostbusters: The Video Game (x2) Claimed by enaher and elemelek. Congrats!
Left 4 Dead 2 (x3)  Claimed by FordGT90Concept, elemelek, and techguy31;Congrats!
Mass Effect 2 (x1) Claimed by razaron. Congrats!
Portal 2 (x1) Claimed by OnePostWonder. Congrats!
Race Driver: Grid (x2)  Claimed by option350z and KainXS. Congrats!
Super Meat Boy (x1)[/s] Claimed by techguy31. Congrats!
Trine (x5) (x2) Claimed by francis511, elemelek and option250z. *Two copies left.* Congrats!
Zombie Driver (x1) Claimed by techguy31. Congrats





Spoiler: ”GOG Codes Available”



Contest Closed.
I have one gift code each, for the following games from GOG.com
These are DRM-Free, Digital downloads. Unlimited re-downloads available with your GOG.com account. There are also several free games available via GOG.com HERE

Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura  Claimed by TheHeyZeus. Congrats!
Blood (One Unit Whole Blood) 
Duke Nukem 3D: Atomic Edition  Claimed by option350z. Congrats!
Empire Earth: Gold Edition 
Far Cry®  Claimed by park. Congrats!
IL-2 Sturmovik™: 1946  Claimed by brandonwh64
Prince of Persia®: The Sands of Time  Claimed by park. Congrats!
Psychonauts  (+1) Claimed by FordGT90Concept and OnePostWonder. Congrats!
Raptor: Call of the Shadows 2010 Edition  Claimed by park. Congrats!
Rise of the Triad: Dark War 
RollerCoaster Tycoon: Deluxe 
Witcher: Enhanced Edition, The  Claimed by JrRacinFan. Congrats!



CLICK HERE to hear the clips! Good luck!
*See post 154 on page 7 for hints*
Contest Closed.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 18, 2012)

*Big hint* if you're not sure, there's a lot of videogame sountracks on youtube, you can check whether your answer is right before posting...

Number 1 Claimed by TechGuy31 for Defense Grid: The Awakening


techguy31 said:


> Alright now for my turn.
> I believe #1 is Zone 66.  Now for my elaborate story; I remember playing this game while I was doing my homework while dancing, talking, jumping, flopping, shooting, and throwing my shoes on the floor.



Number 2 Claimed by option350z for Audiosurf. Congrats!


option350z said:


> Number 2 is Fury 3. Ravaging good time on windows 95...I miss my pentium...



Number 3 Claimed by OnePostWonder for Portal 2.


OnePostWonder said:


> One Must Fall 2097 - Sample 3.
> 
> Heard before?



Number 4 Claimed by BumbleBee for Aliens Vs. Predator


BumbleBee said:


> #4 is Jazz Jackrabbit
> 
> I really like this game. there is a cult that follows CliffyB around.



Number 5 Claimed by BumbleBee for The Binding of Isaac


BumbleBee said:


> operation inner space? lol I cheated
> Google Keywords. never played it.




Number 6 Claimed by option350z for Audiosurf


option350z said:


> Number 6 is God of Thunder for DOS as well. My friend Dan had a copy way back and I would sit and watch him play. Big time Norse fanatic.



Number 7 Claimed by Razaron for Defense Grid: The Awakening


razaron said:


> Number 7 is Raptor: Call of the Shadows.
> This is the game I was remembering in the previous post. I played this to death when my family got it's first* pc around 12 years ago. The level with the green ships (in a city I believe) were a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> *There was one before this but it had no OS that I know of and all you could see was bunch of green writing.



Number 8 Claimed by TheHeyZeus for Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura


theJesus said:


> #8 = Evasive Maneuvers
> 
> Never played--err, I mean, I loved that game!  I used to play it ALL THE TIME when it came out back in 1994!







Number 9 Claimed by brandonwh64 for IL2: Sturmovik


brandonwh64 said:


> # 9 is dreamweb?
> 
> Never played it but sounds like a hell of a time




Number 10 Claimed by elemelek for Trine


elemelek said:


> #10 Monster Truck Madness 2 ? Where there trains in this game passing by the tracks ?





Number 11 Claimed by option350z for Race Driver: Grid.


option350z said:


> I do believe number 11 is called In Search of Dr. Riptide on DOS. It was one of the first DOS games I played.



Number 12 Claimed by elemelek for Ghostbusters: The Videogame


elemelek said:


> Too easy now #12 he he
> Rise of the Triad. Baseball bat anyone?





Number 13 claimed by TechGuy31 for Zombie Driver


techguy31 said:


> Now time to claim my last and final prize (don't need it today but had to grab this easy one before someone takes it).
> 
> Well #13 is "Seek and Destroy",  Elaborate story: I remember playing this in my classroom during sleep time.



Number 14 Claimed by OnePostWonder for Psychonauts


OnePostWonder said:


> Number 14 is SkyRoads...
> 
> I've heard it before...like 5 seconds ago.



Number 15 Claimed by francis511 for Trine.


francis511 said:


> A-Ha ! No.15 is... Syndicate ? I remember playing it on an old snes..looking forward to the console version as well.




Number 16 Claimed by enaher for Ghostbusters - The Video Game


enaher said:


> mmm... number 16 lost viking if I recall loved that game



Number 17 Claimed by FordGT90Concept


FordGT90Concept said:


> #17 is Tyrian 2000?  I just downloaded all the freebies on GoG (as well as Psychonaut) and put them on my external HDD.  I haven't played it yet but I probably will some day. XD




Number 18 Claimed by razaron for Mass Effect 2 Digital Deluxe Edition


razaron said:


> Number 18 is cannon fodder.
> I remember one time I was playing with my brother and the sun was out. I then proceeded to shot him with my gun. It was so much fun.




Number 19 Claimed by BumbleBee for Amnesia: The Dark Descent


BumbleBee said:


> #19 is Descent II
> 
> the graphics were amazing but I remember being frustrated because the cursor keys were inverted.



Number 20 Claimed by park for Far Cry


park said:


> #20 is from Wacky Wheels, I have that song stuck in my head, I've spent a lot of time with that game. A really good SNES Mario Kart clone for PC.



Numbers 21&22 Claimed by option350z for DUKE3D and Defense Grid: The Awakening


option350z said:


> Number 21 is Hocus Pocus
> Number 22 is Night Raid
> 
> Both games I was way to young to play but I do know they are probably as much fun as me running around the southern part of Illinois playing them.
> This counts for two posts to be fair.




Number 23 Claimed by FordGT90Concept for Left 4 Dead 2.


FordGT90Concept said:


> #23 is Hellbender!  It's like Descent.  Fly around, blow up shit, what's not to love?  You basically defend Earth from a species scientists created.  Think of it like FarCry...but in aircraft...and with horrible graphics...oh who am I kidding?  There's not much in common. XD
> 
> Microsoft has the trial free to play here (it errorss when trying to install but it still works):
> ftp://ftp.microsoft.com/DESKAPPS/GAMES/Public/Hellbender/
> ...



Number 24 Claimed by option350z for trine


option350z said:


> Number 24 is Traffic Department 2192. I loved the coarse language, I think as much as carmagedon. There is some sick and twisted game devs haha.





Number 25 Claimed by park for Defense Grid: The Awakening


park said:


> I remember that game included in the W95 disc (among other stuff like this). Hover, if I don't recall wrongly.



Number 26 Claimed by JrRacinFan for The Witcher


JrRacinFan said:


> Sample 26 is from Starfox 64
> Never played the game but heard it was astounding. May try and play through it finally. LOL



Number 27 Claimed by TheHeyZeus for Aliens Vs Predator


theJesus said:


> #27 = Goldeneye!  I fucking loved that game!  My favorite character for MP was oddjob because he was so short and I figured that made him harder to hit.  My sister and I would always play "slappers only".



Number 28 Claimed by FordGT90Concept for Psychonauts


FordGT90Concept said:


> 28 = Sonic the Hedgehog: Marble Zone
> [yt]cxj68273OJ4[yt]
> 
> I only played it when I rented a Sega from TOP 40 for the weekend.  I was such a fan of Sonic maybe because my access was limited.  Watched the Saturday morning cartoons and everything.  Oh, had this little spring loaded Sonic shooter thing too.  Still one of my favorite games.  Stupid Robuttnik (sic intentional).
> ...




Number 29 claimed by francis511 for Defense Grid: The Awakening


francis511 said:


> Then No. 29 is Robocop versus Terminator. I remember playing this on a snes but I wouldn`t have recognized the music !!!






Number 30 Claimed by razaron for Audiosurf


razaron said:


> Number 30 is Urban Strike. Sadly I never played because I was on Strike.





Number 31 Claimed by park for Raptor: Call of The Shadows 2010 Edition


park said:


> I think nobody has spotted this one, but 31 is FZero! I've also spent a lot oh time with that



Number 32 Claimed by KainXS for Race Driver: GRID


KainXS said:


> Simon gave me alot of good times in castlevania which I think #32, it was a pretty easy game back then but I still think it was one of the games you needed skill for, even then only one boss was hard(grim reaper) and that wasn't even the final boss If I remember.
> 
> whip it good



Number 33 Claimed by TechGuy31 for Left 4 Dead 2


techguy31 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Well, Sample 33 is the theme from Contra,  Oh I remember this when I was a youngster playing till 1:00AM at midnight, and my mom would always go into the living room and start beating me for playing so late.



Number 34 Claimed by park for Prince of Persia


park said:


> 34 is Space Harrier
> It was the firt game I bought for Game Gear, in addition to Columns included with the console.



Number 35 Claimed by techguy31 for Super Meat Boy


techguy31 said:


> Seems like no one got #35.  Guess I will give it a try;  I believe it is Enduro Racer, I remember playing this when I was at my grandpa's house.




Number 36 claimed by elemelek for Left 4 Dead 2


elemelek said:


> Sample36 Metal Gear Solid ? daaamn, i only remeber like begining, when i was getting shot while waiting for elevator lol ...



Bonus prize (Dead Space 1 on Origin) claimed by KainXS


KainXS said:


> its obviously super smash bros
> 
> I put alot of time into that game, and it gave me alot of beatdowns in return
> 
> still I wish you used zelda: The Ocarina of time instead, that was probably one of the most time wasting games ever made as everyone spent tons of hours looking for the triforce and it wasn't even in the game, but it was a good game.






All other sound samples are currently valid.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sample 2. Isn't that from Quake 1?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2012)

Dammit! I should know these but they're really, really old.  My brain only has enough capacity for the newer stuff. XD

I know none of the Sim titles are in there. XD




m4gicfour said:


> 7. Forum user TheJesus cannot win on clip 25.


Ha!


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 18, 2012)

JC316 said:


> Sample 2. Isn't that from Quake 1?


Nope. You wouldn't have won even if it was (see Rule 4). You've got to post a memory (or a bullshit story) involving the game. Just FYI




FordGT90Concept said:


> Dammit! I should know these but they're really, really old.  My brain only has enough capacity for the newer stuff. XD
> 
> I know none of the Sim titles are in there. XD


Got to have some challenge, eh? Some of them are REALLY obscure. Most are fairly common in the old shareware discs so it shouldn't be impossible.

Nope, no sims games(Hint #1 Used, lol)


----------



## JC316 (Feb 18, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> Nope. You wouldn't have won even if it was (see Rule 4). You've got to post a memory (or a bullshit story) involving the game. Just FYI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Figured that would come if I was correct.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 18, 2012)

Fair enough. 


Right now I'm trying to figure out hints that aren't a google away from completely giving it all away.


----------



## razaron (Feb 19, 2012)

Number 18 is cannon fodder. 
I remember one time I was playing with my brother and the sun was out. I then proceeded to shot him with my gun. It was so much fun.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

razaron said:


> Number 18 is cannon fodder.
> I remember one time I was playing with my brother and the sun was out. I then proceeded to shot him with my gun. It was so much fun.



Correct.


----------



## razaron (Feb 19, 2012)

Are they all before the mid 90s? I think I recognized another one from that top down plane shooter genre but my memory fails me.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

Can't say for sure, but definitely a lot of them are.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2012)

sample 23 - portal 2

I have yet to play this game but I really would like the opportunity too! I have been waiting for a while for it to go on sale!


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope, sorry.

Just to clarify, none of the samples are from games in the *steam* prizes. (Hint Hint)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> Nope, sorry.



 maybe one day I will get the chance to play this game


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

Sure you will. Steam usually has at least two big sales per year, and Portal 2 is getting old enough that they'll cut the price pretty significantly.

Then again, if nobody claims it, you can try again tomorrow.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 19, 2012)

I only recognize one - No. 15 ...... but I CAN`T remember what it is !!!! AAARRRGGGHHH !!! So frustrating !!!


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 19, 2012)

One Must Fall 2097 - Sample 3.

Heard before?


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 19, 2012)

#23 Resident Evil?
I remember playing this with my wife watching and then she bought the copy to play as well... ahh memories


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

francis511 said:


> I only recognize one - No. 15 ...... but I CAN`T remember what it is !!!! AAARRRGGGHHH !!! So frustrating !!!








*cough* *cough*

[edit] - there's a better one




OnePostWonder said:


> One Must Fall 2097 - Sample 3.
> 
> Heard before?



Yup. Look through the OP, pick a prize, and PM me. If the prize you want is a steam game, I'll need your email address as well.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> #23 Resident Evil?
> I remember playing this with my wife watching and then she bought the copy to play as well... ahh memories



Nope, sorry.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2012)

#19 is Descent II

the graphics were amazing but I remember being frustrated because the cursor keys were inverted.


----------



## enaher (Feb 19, 2012)

mmm... number 16 lost viking if I recall loved that game


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 19, 2012)

Is number 15 Sim Theme Park/Theme Park World? LOL I last played it in my PlayStation more than a decade ago.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to see another member giving a little something back


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2012)

Sample #20 I've heard this before. I think it's a sample from an intro of one of the 16bit bat-man games but forget which one.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> #19 is Descent II
> 
> the graphics were amazing but I remember being frustrated because the cursor keys were inverted.



Yep. Sure is. Check the OP and PM me with your choice. If your choice is a steam game, I'll need your e-mail address as well.

Y-axis controls are inverted because it's a flight game 
Wasn't there a setting to set them to normal? If not, look up the engine rewrite D2X-XL. That's got a lot more options.



enaher said:


> mmm... number 16 lost viking if I recall loved that game


Yarp, sure is. I suppose "I loved that game" is good enough to satisfy the rules.

Like I said to BB, check the OP and shoot me a PM, with your choice. If you choose a steam game, send me your e-mail as well.



entropy13 said:


> Is number 15 Sim Theme Park/Theme Park World? LOL I last played it in my PlayStation more than a decade ago.


Nope. Sorry. That was a fun game in its day though!



theonedub said:


> Glad to see another member giving a little something back


Hey, it's not much, and you guys are worth it.



JrRacinFan said:


> Sample #20 I've heard this before. I think it's a sample from an intro of one of the 16bit bat-man games but forget which one.


Hmm... Nope, it isn't that. It's a racing game. Trying to think of what batman game you're talking about.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2012)

maybe one day I will enter the fear gauntlet and replay it haha

thanks


----------



## francis511 (Feb 19, 2012)

A-Ha ! No.15 is... Syndicate ? I remember playing it on an old snes..looking forward to the console version as well.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

francis511 said:


> A-Ha ! No.15 is... Syndicate ? I remember playing it on an old snes..looking forward to the console version as well.



Ding! Yep.


Look through the OP, pick what prize you want, and PM me. If you choose one of the steam games, I need your e-mail address as well.


----------



## theJesus (Feb 19, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> 7. Forum user TheJesus cannot win on clip 25.


That's OK, I didn't recognize it anyway


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL well you had plenty of time to check beforehand. Anyway, lots of clips left to identify, lots of prizes left


----------



## theJesus (Feb 19, 2012)

What, you expect me to go on youtube and start listening to random game soundtracks from the 90's and hope to catch one that matches one of your samples? 

I don't recognize any of these


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

That's right. 

Here's a hint. 

Number 23 - Developed by Terminal Reality, Published by Microsoft. The third of similar games developed by TR, second published by Microsoft.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2012)

I figured out 3 more on my own. I think the problem is your audience is too young.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

If my audience is too young something is wrong. I remember c64 and intelliVision games clearly, and both are before my time. So is DOS, to some degree.

More likely, my audience didn't get into computers until they were older. That and they probably don't have a DOSBOX install with 3GB of DOS games, like I do.


----------



## theJesus (Feb 19, 2012)

^ Yup, that's it.

I vote if there is ever a sequel to this contest by you or anybody else, add console games from the 90's.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay but somebody else has to buy the games.

For the record, I'd recognise the tune from Army Moves (C64) anywhere. I figured that might be too old school for the majority of you guys though.
[yt]Vo2y3Alp-Mw[/yt]


----------



## KainXS (Feb 19, 2012)

omg is 23 terminal velocity 

brought back some memories man

it was like the star fox of its day(and it cheated alot, and I mean alot)


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

OOOOH so close. TV was developed by Terminal Reality but published by 3DRealms. You're on the right track, though.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 19, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> Ding! Yep.
> 
> 
> Look through the OP, pick what prize you want, and PM me. If you choose one of the steam games, I need your e-mail address as well.




WOOT ! Trine 4 me plz !


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

francis511 said:


> WOOT ! Trine 4 me plz !



I need your email address to send you a steam gift. Send it to me in a private message please.

EDIT - OOP just got your PM. Prize is on the way.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 19, 2012)

I have forgotten *HOW BAD* FM synthesis could be. Those samples reminded me! Thank heavens for digital sampling and Miles Fast Audio that really kicked gaming audio forward.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2012)

Very cool contest m4gicfour


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2012)

#23 is Hellbender!  It's like Descent.  Fly around, blow up shit, what's not to love?  You basically defend Earth from a species scientists created.  Think of it like FarCry...but in aircraft...and with horrible graphics...oh who am I kidding?  There's not much in common. XD

Microsoft has the trial free to play here (it errorss when trying to install but it still works):
ftp://ftp.microsoft.com/DESKAPPS/GAMES/Public/Hellbender/


The sound track you uploaded sounds a lot better than the original in the game. XD


Wow, I didn't know Terminal Reality made Fly! II and are still around today.


----------



## park (Feb 19, 2012)

#20 is from Wacky Wheels, I have that song stuck in my head, I've spent a lot of time with that game. A really good SNES Mario Kart clone for PC.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Very cool contest m4gicfour


Thanks!




techguy31 said:


>


That seems to be everybody's conclusion. 

So I'm uploading 10 new tracks from early consoles (nes/snes/n64/SMS/SMD)
 and one from PSX just for HeyZeus. If you guys can't figure out Sample27, I disown this forum 



FordGT90Concept said:


> #23 is Hellbender!  It's like Descent.  Fly around, blow up shit, what's not to love?  You basically defend Earth from a species scientists created.  Think of it like FarCry...but in aircraft...and with horrible graphics...oh who am I kidding?  There's not much in common. XD
> 
> Microsoft has the trial free to play here (it errorss when trying to install but it still works):
> ftp://ftp.microsoft.com/DESKAPPS/GAMES/Public/Hellbender/
> ...


YAR! Sure is. 

The sound file I uploaded is from the CD version of the game, with sound quality at max. Recorded in Audacity at 44100, 32-bit float. Exported as 320kbit MP3. 

I didn't want my recording process to detract from the audio quality, but it may be a bit overkill 



park said:


> #20 is from Wacky Wheels, I have that song stuck in my head, I've spent a lot of time with that game. A really good SNES Mario Kart clone for PC.


Totally correct!


----------



## btarunr (Feb 19, 2012)

Can I get the Super Meat Boy please?

Edit: Ah, there's something that needs to be done first.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

Sure! If you can identify one of the sound samples that hasn't been claimed.

HERE

I'm uploading another 11 tracks, so no excuses.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for having this contest, m4gic, and the contest idea is great!


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

The new tracks are now live. And honestly, I don't think I could have picked more obvious tracks. If you've played the games, you'll remember them.



Kreij said:


> Thanks for having this contest, m4gic, and the contest idea is great!


 Thanks!


----------



## park (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, the new ones are quite clear


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 19, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> That seems to be everybody's conclusion.
> 
> So I'm uploading 10 new tracks from early consoles (nes/snes/n64/SMS/SMD)
> and one from PSX just for HeyZeus. If you guys can't figure out Sample27, I disown this forum



Thank You.  
Now I'll see if I could find these.


----------



## elemelek (Feb 19, 2012)

Sample36 Metal Gear Solid ? daaamn, i only remeber like begining, when i was getting shot while waiting for elevator lol ...


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

*cough* *cough* 

Rule four.


m4gicfour said:


> 4. If you don't include the story - (see how to play) - your entry is forfeit. (even if you correctly identified the clip, allowing the next guy to steal your prize.)




Quick write down a memory or some kind of info about the game before somebody steals it


*Yep. Now you win. Look through the prizes in the first post, and PM me what you want, along with your email address (if you choose a steam game)*


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I remember that one if I can steal.  I remember that scene when the narrator called the guy a deepthroat.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, but you're too late he already edited his post. Sorry.

Couple hints.
#6 - By *Thor*'s hammer, this is a great game.
#8 - The title of this "Real Mode" (PMODE) DOS side scrolling shootemup game may *evade* you
#11 - You can *Search* for the title of this game in this music video, *doctor.*


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yo m4gicfour, am I allowed to play again.  I definitely got one this time.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

Well you're allowed to enter once per day, but you tried a steal... so yeah, I'll allow it. And I'll clarify that in the rules.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks.

Well, Sample 33 is the theme from Contra,  Oh I remember this when I was a youngster playing till 1:00AM at midnight, and my mom would always go into the living room and start beating me for playing so late.

Edit:  She really did


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Well, Sample 33 is the theme from Contra,  Oh I remember this when I was a youngster playing till 1:00AM at midnight, and my mom would always go into the living room and start beating me for playing so late.


Well I hope you didn't actually get beat, but yeah. That's right. look through the prizes in the OP and PM me what you want, including your email address if you choose a steam game.


----------



## option350z (Feb 19, 2012)

I do believe number 11 is called In Search of Dr. Riptide on DOS. It was one of the first DOS games I played.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

Yup. 

You know the drill:
Take a look at the first post, pick one of the available prizes, and PM me what you want. I need your email too if you choose a steam game.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 19, 2012)

I can't believe no one has posted what track 27 is yet...so easy...


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

OMFG I know!

When I uploaded Sample26 and Sample27 I was shaking my head. I mean, I never even owned a single nintendo console and I'd recognise them anywhere.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 19, 2012)

Sample 27 was one of my favorite games ever someone better say it before i do(It was one of the best games)


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

The game designers' vision for the project must have been pure gold.

(I can't believe I just hinted this game )


EDIT - Going to head out of the house in the next ~20 minutes or so. If you want your prize right away, you'll have to make your guess soon.

After I've left I'll check up on the thread again tomorrow and award any deserved prizes then.


----------



## theJesus (Feb 19, 2012)

#27 = Goldeneye!  I fucking loved that game!  My favorite character for MP was oddjob because he was so short and I figured that made him harder to hit.  My sister and I would always play "slappers only".


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 19, 2012)

Of course it is.

Pick a prize, shoot me a PM.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2012)

Goldeneye doesn't hold up lol

i'm scratching my head wondering why no one has claimed Psychonauts.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 20, 2012)

Somebody was going to but decided on a different game when they found out that they couldn't activate it on steam *shrug*


----------



## KainXS (Feb 20, 2012)

Simon gave me alot of good times in castlevania which I think #32, it was a pretty easy game back then but I still think it was one of the games you needed skill for, even then only one boss was hard(grim reaper) and that wasn't even the final boss If I remember.

whip it good


----------



## option350z (Feb 20, 2012)

Number 6 is God of Thunder for DOS as well. My friend Dan had a copy way back and I would sit and watch him play. Big time Norse fanatic.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 20, 2012)

KainXS said:


> Simon gave me alot of good times in castlevania which I think #32, it was a pretty easy game back then but I still think it was one of the games you needed skill for, even then only one boss was hard(grim reaper) and that wasn't even the final boss If I remember.
> 
> whip it good


Yup.




option350z said:


> Number 6 is God of Thunder for DOS as well. My friend Dan had a copy way back and I would sit and watch him play. Big time Norse fanatic.



You are correct, but you can't claim it:


m4gicfour said:


> *Rules:* (RTFMFM)
> 1. You can only win ONCE (If people stop posting and I've still got prizes left I'll open it up to previous winners)


I haven't said that it's open to previous winners yet. That said, you've already given it away so if nobody steals it today, I'll give you the prize.


----------



## option350z (Feb 20, 2012)

Darn, I knew I shouldn't have said anything. I overlooked that tiny rule...Come on folks free steal here


----------



## theJesus (Feb 20, 2012)

Come on, doesn't anybody else recognize #28?


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, I thought that track should *ring* a bell.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 20, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Come on, doesn't anybody else recognize #28?



I do, but sadly I can't play again

By the way, thanks for the game, m4gicfour


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> I do, but sadly I can't play again
> 
> By the way, thanks for the game, m4gicfour



HElp a brotha out? LOL


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

OKAY. This seems to be slowing down, and the contest has been running long enough that anyone who wanted to take a shot at it, has had a chance.

*********************
We're going into PHASE 2.
*********************
The rules will change in two important ways:
*1) Each person may now win up to a total of three(3) prizes each. If you've already won once, now you've got a chance to win twice more. 

2) You may enter twice per day.*


I'll be dropping some hints every so often, so check up on the thread if you've been having problems.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2012)

Phase 2 is like the showcase showdown  /jumps up and down


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

First round of hints:
#1 This REALMode DOS game was developed by a demoscene programmer, Renaissance, features an anime-style intro, and was published by Epic Megagames.

#4 This game, developed and published by Epic Megagames was PC's answer to Sonic The Hedgehog style console games

#10 This game, developed by Terminal Reality, was codenamed "Metal Crush 2" while in development.



BumbleBee said:


> Phase 2 is like the showcase showdown  /jumps up and down



Tryin' to keep it interesting.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2012)

#4 is Jazz Jackrabbit 

I really like this game. there is a cult that follows CliffyB around.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

Too easy. You know the drill. Shoot me a PM


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2012)

26 sounds so familiar....it isn't Metal Gear is it (not Solid)?  If it is and someone reads this that has played it...freebie. XD

28 too but no ideas.

Heh, I recognize 33 but that's already claimed...

Oh and 36 is the most awesome song on the whole list.  Love the MGS theme music...and the game.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 26 sounds so familiar....it isn't Metal Gear is it (not Solid)?  If it is and someone reads this that has played it...freebie. XD
> 
> 28 too but no ideas.
> 
> ...



26 - Hell no, way, way, way off.

28 The theme from the *marble* level, ya know. With stone and lava instead of grass and trees?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2012)

I just came back to say say something similar on 26. XD

I'm sure when someone gets 26 and 28, I'll be doing a lot of  "I knew that!"

Everything older than PlayStation, unless they're really famous (Zelda, Mario, Donkey Kong, etc.), have kind of all been compacted into nameless sounds in my brain.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

No, like... the level is named Marble ****. Does that ring a bell? Huh? RING?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2012)

Naw, I hear a thud--the sound of my head hitting my desk from exhaustion. XD


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

You're ZONEd out? Need to take a rest on some grassy Green Hill?

*sigh* I'm trying here, man.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2012)

28 = Sonic the Hedgehog: Marble Zone









I only played it when I rented a Sega from TOP 40 for the weekend.  I was such a fan of Sonic maybe because my access was limited.  Watched the Saturday morning cartoons and everything.  Oh, had this little spring loaded Sonic shooter thing too.  Still one of my favorite games.  Stupid Robuttnik (sic intentional).


See I knew I heard it but without those obvious tips, I wouldn't have got it.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 28 = Sonic the Hedgehog: Marble Zone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeap. That's the one.

I was just about to say something along the lines of: "He's the GD Mascot of SEGA! Come ON!" lol.

You know the drill. Do the PM dance.


----------



## elemelek (Feb 21, 2012)

#10 Monster Truck Madness 2 ? Where there trains in this game passing by the tracks ?


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

elemelek said:


> #10 Monster Truck Madness 2 ? Where there trains in this game passing by the tracks ?




Correct Elemelek. Pick any prize from the OP other than Psychonauts. FordGT90Concept just picked it, haven't had the chance to cross it off the list yet.

Aaaaand PM me, go figure!


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2012)

i'm stumped


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

Come on, not even going to fish for a hint?


----------



## elemelek (Feb 21, 2012)

About #1. Was there dinosaour involved?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2012)

#5 sounds like Kings Quest
#33 sounds like Ninja Gaiden


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

elemelek said:


> About #1. Was there dinosaour involved?


Not that I remember, but it's been a while.



BumbleBee said:


> #5 sounds like Kings Quest
> #33 sounds like Ninja Gaiden


No, and no.

#5 is a game (AFAIK the only game the company ever made) where you go inside the PC with a ship and collect icons(sourced from the actual files on your hard-drive), buy upgrades, defeat viruses, race.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2012)

well I have no idea lol

I was sure #33 was Ninja Gaiden


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

#5, you enter the SPACE inside your computer, fly around in a space ship... The NPCs had teams; Avengers, Predators, Pirates...
OH HEY! And the developer of this game made the After Dark screensaver set for Win9X


33 is Contra, and it's already claimed. Sorry.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2012)

operation inner space? lol I cheated


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, buuut how exactly did you cheat? and you didn't include the single useless piece of information about the game (story, where you heard about it, etc)


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2012)

Google Keywords. never played it.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

pfft. Google's allowed, but if you only got it because of the hints, welll.... oh who am I kidding, nobody was going to get that but me. Yeah, PM me


EDIT 

Okay guys, one more round of hints, then I'm headed to bed for the night. Keep posting if you want and I'll get to it in the morning.
#7 Developed by Cygnus Studios for Epig Megagames. I'm really surprised no one's got this yet. VERY well known top-scrolling shooter.
#12 Some people say it's a ROTTen game.
#13 Developed by Vision Software for Safari, you fly an apache or drive a tank.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2012)

I gave my prize to Magic he earned it haha in Canada we turn the tables on you!


----------



## park (Feb 21, 2012)

34 is Space Harrier 
It was the firt game I bought for Game Gear, in addition to Columns included with the console.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice! Pick a prize park.


----------



## elemelek (Feb 21, 2012)

Too easy now #12 he he
Rise of the Triad. Baseball bat anyone?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2012)

I need to look into DOSBox..


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

elemelek said:


> Too easy now #12 he he
> Rise of the Triad. Baseball bat anyone?



Correct, for your third and final prize. Pick your poison.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> HElp a brotha out? LOL



Sorry man.  Just got back.

Looks like someone actually got it.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 21, 2012)

Alright now for my turn. 
I believe #1 is Zone 66.  Now for my elaborate story; I remember playing this game while I was doing my homework while dancing, talking, jumping, flopping, shooting, and throwing my shoes on the floor.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> Alright now for my turn.
> I believe #1 is Zone 66.  Now for my elaborate story; I remember playing this game while I was doing my homework while dancing, talking, jumping, flopping, shooting, and throwing my shoes on the floor.



Yep. Shoot me a pm quick and I'll send the prize before I go to bed.

Elemelek just picked the last copy of Ghostbusters, so anything but that


----------



## park (Feb 21, 2012)

I think nobody has spotted this one, but 31 is FZero! I've also spent a lot oh time with that


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks again Magic. I had fun


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay guys, after park I think I'm caught up. This'll be the last of the prizes going out tonight. It got a little hectic there at the end *if anybody doesn't get their prize, make sure and let me know!*

Be back tomorrow for more freebie fun.




park said:


> I think nobody has spotted this one, but 31 is FZero! I've also spent a lot oh time with that


Right! This is your third prize right? (starting to have a hard time keeping track!) 

You know the drill. Pm me.




BumbleBee said:


> thanks again Magic. I had fun



No problem!


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 21, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> thanks again Magic. I had fun



Who knew we could have so much fun in a forum.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 21, 2012)

Now time to claim my last and final prize (don't need it today but had to grab this easy one before someone takes it). 

Well #13 is "Seek and Destroy",  Elaborate story: I remember playing this in my classroom during sleep time.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

Send me the PM right away if you will, so I can cross the prize off the list.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 21, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> Send me the PM right away if you will, so I can cross the prize off the list.



Hey m4gicfour,
Can I claim it tomorrow.  I wanna see which one will be my worthy last pick.

Thanks


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

Alright.

So Option350z, TechGuy31, and park all still have an unnamed/undelivered prize according to my record. 

I really can't believe nobody's got 26!

Anyway. G'nite, for reals this time


----------



## STCNE (Feb 21, 2012)

Clip 14, The original Sim City? I think thats the plane noise near the beginning, I was 4 when I played the game and I always thought that noise was the monster attacking. The challenge for me used to be to get the cars to appear on the roads in it city, I really had no idea how to play or what was going on.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

Nope, sorry. It's an indie game. A good example of the "less is more" ideal. Fly your car/ship thing, jump over gaps in the track.


----------



## razaron (Feb 21, 2012)

Number 7 is Raptor: Call of the Shadows.
This is the game I was remembering in the previous post. I played this to death when my family got it's first* pc around 12 years ago. The level with the green ships (in a city I believe) were a pain in the ass.


*There was one before this but it had no OS that I know of and all you could see was bunch of green writing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> I really can't believe nobody's got 26!


And I'm still positive I heard it before but am coming up blank on names. 


I know I heard 30 too but I have even less ideas on that one than 26.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2012)

Sample 26 is from Starfox 64


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

razaron said:


> Number 7 is Raptor: Call of the Shadows.
> This is the game I was remembering in the previous post. I played this to death when my family got it's first* pc around 12 years ago. The level with the green ships (in a city I believe) were a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> *There was one before this but it had no OS that I know of and all you could see was bunch of green writing.


Yep! Pick your prize.




FordGT90Concept said:


> And I'm still positive I heard it before but am coming up blank on names.
> 
> 
> I know I heard 30 too but I have even less ideas on that one than 26.


#30 Is an Isometric displayed helicopter game. The final 2D title in the series, it was released in 1994 for the Mega Drive/Genesis, one year later for SNES and the Game Gear, and finally in 1996 for the Game Boy.




JrRacinFan said:


> Sample 26 is from Starfox 64


Yes. Aaaaand? Rule 4 before somebody steals!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> Yes. Aaaaand? Rule 4 before somebody steals!



Never played the game but heard it was astounding. May try and play through it finally. LOL


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

lol good enough pick your prize, pm me. Need the email address if you choose a steam game.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2012)

Not only did I get The Witcher but I will play the free games @ GOG.com also. You made me a happen man today M4gic. How can i repay you?!


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

Run around your house three times in broad daylight wearing nothing but a santa hat.



j/k


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> Run around your house three times in broad daylight wearing nothing but a santa hat.
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



LOL already did before you posted  I run really fast hope noone spotted me!?


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

New hints!
#2 This fantastically furious flight game was developed by Terminal Reality and published by Microsoft under the Microsoft HOME brand.
#8 The title of this sidescrolling shooter game by Exaggerated Software may *evade* you
#9 This cyberpunk parser-free adventure was released by Empire Interactive for DOS and Amiga


----------



## razaron (Feb 21, 2012)

Number 30 is Urban Strike. Sadly I never played because I was on Strike.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

razaron said:


> Number 30 is Urban Strike. Sadly I never played because I was on Strike.



Yep. You know the drill.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

# 9 is dreamweb? 

Never played it but sounds like a hell of a time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2012)

razaron said:


> Number 30 is Urban Strike. Sadly I never played because I was on Strike.


Guess I never did play it.  I have played Soviet Strike and Nuclear Strike so maybe the music is similar to those.  Oh well.  I think I might have to look into playing Urban Strike.  Loved Soviet and Nuclear.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> # 9 is dreamweb?
> 
> Never played it but sounds like a hell of a time


You bet it is. Pick your prize, and PM me. Need your email if you choose a Steam game.




FordGT90Concept said:


> Guess I never did play it.  I have played Soviet Strike and Nuclear Strike so maybe the music is similar to those.  Oh well.  I think I might have to look into playing Urban Strike.  Loved Soviet and Nuclear.


Good game. Definitely worth the play, but it may feel a bit weird after playing the 3D ones. Still, recommended!


----------



## option350z (Feb 21, 2012)

Number 2 is Fury 3. Ravaging good time on windows 95...I miss my pentium...


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

Yup! Claim your last prize!

Oh, BTW Fury 3 will run on Win7 64 bit. Just copy the directory off the CD instead of trying to install it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

GOT MY PRIZE!! thank you so much!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> Good game. Definitely worth the play, but it may feel a bit weird after playing the 3D ones. Still, recommended!


Heh, I probably didn't play Soviet Strike or Nuclear Strike in over a decade.  I should really play those again.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

You're welcome brandonwh64.

Okay everybody, the following samples are still valid for claiming:
8, 14, 17, 21, 22, 24, 25, and 29

I'll be back this afternoon with hints, fresh picked from the internet's fruitful bosom.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Heh, I probably didn't play Soviet Strike or Nuclear Strike in over a decade.  I should really play those again.


Hope you've got the PSX version. Last time I tried to play Nuclear on PC it crapped out complaining about DirectX 5 or some such.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> Hope you've got the PSX version. Last time I tried to play Nuclear on PC it crapped out complaining about DirectX 5 or some such.


Yeah, both on PlayStation but my brother might have sold Soviet Strike.  Oh well, Nuclear Strike was better anyway (MRLS FTW ).


Ha, 26 was Starfox 64.  I played it only briefly a long, long time ago.  Probably why it rang a bell but don't know the game well enough to remember the title.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

If you have a PS3 I think they're both available on the PS store. If not, well PCSX works pretty well too. Then you don't have to dig out the old playstation and flip it upside down


----------



## theJesus (Feb 21, 2012)

#8 = Evasive Maneuvers

Never played--err, I mean, I loved that game!  I used to play it ALL THE TIME when it came out back in 1994!


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL I did say some of them were pretty obscure.

Yep. You know the drill.

EDIT - New hints
#14 This '92 game was developed by indie studio Bluemoon Interactive
#17 This game, developed by Eclipse is one of the free games available on gog.com
#21 This magical game developed by Moonlite Software came out in 1994


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2012)

#17 is Tyrian 2000?  I just downloaded all the freebies on GoG (as well as Psychonaut) and put them on my external HDD.  I haven't played it yet but I probably will some day. XD


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 21, 2012)

Number 14 is SkyRoads...

I've heard it before...like 5 seconds ago.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 21, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> #17 is Tyrian 2000?  I just downloaded all the freebies on GoG (as well as Psychonaut) and put them on my external HDD.  I haven't played it yet but I probably will some day. XD





OnePostWonder said:


> Number 14 is SkyRoads...
> 
> I've heard it before...like 5 seconds ago.



Both correct. I'm sure you guys know what to do..



Oh and Ford, Tyrian is really excellent if you like those sorts of games. Lots of humor, fun, challenging, [Positive trait #897 not found], really worth the playthrough.


*New sets of hints tomorrow.*
Six prizes left to be won, plus one bonus courtesy of enaher.



m4gicfour said:


> EDIT - New hints
> #14 This '92 game was developed by indie studio Bluemoon Interactive
> #17 This game, developed by Eclipse is one of the free games available on gog.com
> #21 This magical game developed by Moonlite Software came out in 1994






m4gicfour said:


> Okay everybody, the following samples are still valid for claiming:
> 8, 14, 17, 21, 22, 24, 25, 29, and 35




INTERMISSION


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 23, 2012)

*ENDGAME MODE - All bets are off.*

Okay guys, time to get rid of those last few prizes.

*Rules Change:*
*1) The amount of prizes each person may win is unlimited
2) You may enter three times per day.*

*Hints List:*

#21 This magical game developed by Moonlite Software came out in 1994.

#22 This '92 DOS-based ARGO Games/Software Creations game was a remake of Paratrooper.

#24 This '94 game was developed by P-Squared Productions, published by Safari, and distributed by Epic Megagames. If you don't like the sexually suggestive and coarse language, there's an option to censor it, you little Kr'r'rox! Released as freeware in 2007.

#25 This bumper-cars style game was developed by Microsoft and released on the disc with CD versions of Windows95 as a demonstration of the "advanced" multimedia capabilites of PCs with Win95. Still available from Microsoft and will run on everything up to and including Windows 8.

#29 Loosely based on a four issue comic book crossover limited series by Frank Miller which was published in '92 and mixed the universes of two cyborg film franchises. Awarded bloodiest game of 1993 by Electronic Gaming Monthly. Terminated or Alive, you're going with him.

#35 This '87 Sega Master System game was originally released as an arcade cabinet in '86 with either handlebars or a full sized dirtbike controller. The game has been described as essentially the dirt version of HangOn. The SMS version is also available on the Wii Virtual Console.

*
BONUS:* *(Thanks Enaher for the game code)*
This bonus is for an Origin copy of Dead Space 1. This is the only prize available for the bonus.

Identify the game in this Clue: 
This 1999 game, developed by HAL Laboratory and published by Nintendo, is a four-player fighting game, with characters from many different Nintendo franchises with each character retaining a specific weapon or attack from their own game. The game was a hit, selling over 4.9 million.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> This 1999 game, developed by HAL Laboratory and published by Nintendo, is a four-player fighting game, with characters from many different Nintendo franchises with each character retaining a specific weapon or attack from their own game. The game was a hit, selling over 4.9 million.


Oh that's easy but Dead Space isn't for me.  Someone better get it fast though.


----------



## park (Feb 23, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> #25 This bumper-cars style game was developed by Microsoft and released on the disc with CD versions of Windows95 as a demonstration of the "advanced" multimedia capabilites of PCs with Win95. Still available from Microsoft and will run on everything up to and including Windows 8.



I remember that game included in the W95 disc (among other stuff like this). Hover, if I don't recall wrongly.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 24, 2012)

park said:


> I remember that game included in the W95 disc (among other stuff like this). Hover, if I don't recall wrongly.



And Weezer's "Buddy Holly" 

Correct you are, sir.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 24, 2012)

Then No. 29 is Robocop versus Terminator. I remember playing this on a snes but I wouldn`t have recognized the music !!!


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 24, 2012)

The music's from the level Industrial St. on Genesis, which is probably why it sounds different than you remember. Shoot me a PM for the prize


----------



## option350z (Feb 24, 2012)

Number 21 is Hocus Pocus
Number 22 is Night Raid

Both games I was way to young to play but I do know they are probably as much fun as me running around the southern part of Illinois playing them.
This counts for two posts to be fair.


----------



## theJesus (Feb 24, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh that's easy but Dead Space isn't for me.  Someone better get it fast though.


Yup, very easy, but the gf and I both have Dead Space already.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 24, 2012)

option350z said:


> Number 21 is Hocus Pocus
> Number 22 is Night Raid
> 
> Both games I was way to young to play but I do know they are probably as much fun as me running around the southern part of Illinois playing them.
> This counts for two posts to be fair.



YARRRRR. Fire away with the PM, matey!



theJesus said:


> Yup, very easy, but the gf and I both have Dead Space already.


Since it was Origin and only one prize, wanted to make it pretty darn easy. I mean I damn near plagiarized the whole thing from wikipedia


----------



## KainXS (Feb 24, 2012)

its obviously super smash bros

I put alot of time into that game, and it gave me alot of beatdowns in return

still I wish you used zelda: The Ocarina of time instead, that was probably one of the most time wasting games ever made as everyone spent tons of hours looking for the triforce and it wasn't even in the game, but it was a good game.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 24, 2012)

Yup, but what about it?

I don't have the experience to describe Ocarina of Time. I only ever played it for about 10 minutes on a buggy as hell emulator, unfortunately. When you don't have an n64 of your ow,=n, and only get to play it at friends' houses, you usually end up playing Smash Bros.

I'll send you the code here via PM.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 24, 2012)

anyone else want it lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> I don't have the experience to describe Ocarina of Time. I only ever played it for about 10 minutes on a buggy as hell emulator, unfortunately. When you don't have an n64 of your ow,=n, and only get to play it at friends' houses, you usually end up playing Smash Bros.









Got a Wii?  You can get it on Virtual Console.  I've beat it on N64, beat it on Wii, and beat it on emulator.  Excellent game as is Majora's Mask.



Audiosurf disappoints me.  All my music is on my server and everytime I try to point directly at the file on the server, it crashes. 

Audiosurf on PC is more full-featured than Audiosurf on Zune HD though. 


BTW, that Goldeneye video is awesome.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 24, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> http://troll.me/images/jackie-chan-whut/bro-what-the-fuck-is-wrong-with-you.jpg
> 
> Got a Wii?  You can get it on Virtual Console.  I've beat it on N64, beat it on Wii, and beat it on emulator.  Excellent game as is Majora's Mask.
> 
> ...



I don't, and have never owned any nintendo consoles. Don't ask why, that's just how it worked out.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 24, 2012)

goldeneye was the game to play if you ever went to hang out at someones house,(lost alot of money on that game)

golden gun was pretty annoyin though

wait you never had like a gameboy or somethin


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh yeah, I've put hours into that as well. Rest assured 

EDIT

I don't consider a gameboy a console. It's a handheld. I suppose that's a subset of console though. Semantics lol 

Yeah, I had a GBC (still do). I haven't used it in probably 9 years though. Have a linux-based handheld that emulates it just fine (along with SNES/SMS/SMD[genesis]/NeoGeo/etc etc and even ALMOST playably emulates the PS1)


----------



## francis511 (Feb 24, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> The music's from the level Industrial St. on Genesis, which is probably why it sounds different than you remember. Shoot me a PM for the prize



HOWZAT !!! 1 copy of defense grid plz barkeep..


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 24, 2012)

m4gicfour said:


> #24 This '94 game was developed by P-Squared Productions, published by Safari, and distributed by Epic Megagames. If you don't like the sexually suggestive and coarse language, there's an option to censor it, you little Kr'r'rox! Released as freeware in 2007.
> 
> #35 This '87 Sega Master System game was originally released as an arcade cabinet in '86 with either handlebars or a full sized dirtbike controller. The game has been described as essentially the dirt version of HangOn. The SMS version is also available on the Wii Virtual Console.


Two Prizes Left!




francis511 said:


> HOWZAT !!! 1 copy of defense grid plz barkeep..



Done.


----------



## option350z (Feb 24, 2012)

Number 24 is Traffic Department 2192. I loved the coarse language, I think as much as carmagedon. There is some sick and twisted game devs haha.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 24, 2012)

did you know Dead Space originally started development as System Shock 3?


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 25, 2012)

Seems like no one got #35.  Guess I will give it a try;  I believe it is Enduro Racer, I remember playing this when I was at my grandpa's house.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 25, 2012)

option350z said:


> Number 24 is Traffic Department 2192. I loved the coarse language, I think as much as carmagedon. There is some sick and twisted game devs haha.



Yarp!



techguy31 said:


> Seems like no one got #35.  Guess I will give it a try;  I believe it is Enduro Racer, I remember playing this when I was at my grandpa's house.



Yarp!


You know the drill. Pick your poison.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 25, 2012)

fine no more facts of the day lol


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 25, 2012)

Post all the facts you want, but THIS JOINT IS CLOSED, YO!


Man, that was bad.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 25, 2012)

Most definitely had a fun time.


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 25, 2012)

Contest is closed. Thanks everybody for playing.

Souncloud takes stats on track plays, so I figured I'd share them.

By country:
59% United States
14% United Kingdom
6% Spain
5% Canada
3% Poland

Unsurprisingly, the tracks at the beginning had the most plays, with #1 at 43 followed by #2 at 38,  #7 at 37, #10 at 37, and #5 at 36 unique plays.

Tracks were played a total of *1823* times.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 25, 2012)

5% Canada was all you and I


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 25, 2012)

You know it.


----------

